# Rückenverzauberung +12 Verteidigunswertung fehlt



## Synoptra (29. April 2008)

Die Rückenverzauberung +12 Verteidigunswertung fehlt. Ansonsten klasse Teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortbert (29. April 2008)

jop brust +15 verteidigung fehlt auch noch


----------

